# Pippi Långstrump



## zazap

Hello everybody!  Whathttp://bureau.comandantina.com/archivos/Pippi.jpg do you call this mischievous girl in your language?  And what does it mean exactly?


----------



## Jana337

A nice question. 

Czech: Pipi Dlouhá punčocha. A literal translation from Swedish - long stocking.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *Peppi Pitkätossu* 

Instead of "long stocking" the Finnish name means "long shoe".


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


zazap said:


> Hello everybody! What do you call this mischievous girl in your language? And what does it mean exactly?


In *Dutch*: Pippi Langkous.
lang = long
kous = a piece of clothing that covers the feet and legs from the toes to (maximally) the groins.

Groetjes,
Frank


----------



## Chazzwozzer

She's known as *"Uzun Çoraplı Pippi"* _(Pippi with Long Stocking)_ in Turkey.


----------



## zazap

So, we have 4 long stockings, and 1 long shoes so far.  Interesting.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

English:  Pippi Longstocking


----------



## Whodunit

German: *Pipi Langstrumpf* (= Pipi Longstocking)

Here you can listen to the jingle in some languages. And here is the song for the Japanese 長くつ下のピッピ (nagakutsushita no pippi).


----------



## Mutichou

In French, her name was translated as *Fifi Brindacier*. “_Brin d’acier_” means “steel strand” (although I’m not sure “strand” is the right word).


----------



## Whodunit

Mutichou said:


> In French, her name was translated as *Fifi Brindacier*. “_Brin d’acier_” means “steel strand” (although I’m not sure “strand” is the right word).


 
It would be "*blade *(of grass)* as hard as steel*," wouldn't it?


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Danish is close to Swedish:

Pippi Langstrømpe
 
'strømpe' actually means 'sock' and 'lang' means 'long'. And although the English equivalent says something else, she's actually just a girl that wears long socks, and not stockings, since she's too young for that  
 
I would be a monkey's uncle if 'strump' doesn't mean the same in Swedish.
 
Andreas


----------



## federicoft

In Italian: Pippi Calzelunghe (Pippi Longstocking).


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
As Whodunit has mentioned in #8, she is called 長くつ下のピッピ, where 長くつ下 (nagakutsushita) means "long socks."


----------



## Aftonfalken

Spanish (In Uruguay): Pippi Piernas Largas (Pippi Long Legs)


----------



## nagusi

Aftonfalken said:


> Spanish: Pippi Piernas Largas (Pippi Long Legs)


 
Hola,
In Spain: Pipi Calzaslargas wich means long socks


----------



## Thomas1

*Polish*:
Pippi Pończoszanka -- Pippi the stocking lady (it's hard to translate _pończoszanka_ into English)

Tom


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: Pipi das Meias Altas (_Pipi of the Tall Stockings_)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: Пеппи Длинныйчулок


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Norwegian:* Pippi Langstrømpe


----------



## zazap

Whodunit said:


> German: *Pipi Langstrumpf* (= Pipi Longstocking)
> 
> Here you can listen to the jingle in some languages. And here is the song for the Japanese 長くつ下のピッピ (nagakutsushita no pippi).


Thank you!  I had fun listening to the jingle in many languages...
Funny how Pippi has a different name in Uruguay but not in Spain.  I knew her as "Fifi Brindacier" when I was a kid.  I always thought the "brin d'acier", or steel blade, referred to what was holding her hair up, but who knows,.  You'll also have noticed the change from Pippi to Fifi in French, probably because pipi=piss
Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Vagabond

*Greek:* Πίπη Φακιδομύτη (P*i*ppi Fakidom*i*ti), literally meaning "with the freckled nose". I can see why they went for the freckles instead of the stockings - I couldn't imagine how "longstocking" would be translated in Greek in one word to save my life...


----------



## Whodunit

zazap said:


> You'll also have noticed the change from Pippi to Fifi in French, probably because pipi=piss


 
I don't think that was the real reason. In German, children use "Pipi" to refer to urine, too.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Pepė Ilganojinė (Pippi Longstocking)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Pipi Duga Čarapa (Pipi Long Stocking).


----------



## zazap

Ok, so a lot of long stockings, 1 freckled nose, 1 blade of steel, and 1 long legs... What else?


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi

In Afrikaans it's "Pippie Langkous" (Pippi Longstocking).


----------



## EmmiLitli

Lína Langsokkur 
it means 
Lína = Name
Langsokkur = longsock


----------



## zazap

EmmiLitli said:


> Lína Langsokkur
> it means
> Lína = Name
> Langsokkur = longsock


+Interesting...What is her name then? Name? That's funny
Or do you mean her name is Lina instead of Pippi?


----------



## EmmiLitli

I said her name was Lína and I'm not sure aksakly (no idea how to write that hehe) what Lína means so I just said Name becouse lot of women/girls have that name.


----------



## Whodunit

zazap said:


> +Interesting...What is her name then? Name? That's funny
> Or do you mean her name is Lina instead of Pippi?


 
I think Emmi meant it seriously: Her name is _Lína Langsokkur_ in Icelandic. Maybe they can't pronounce a P nor a B.


----------



## zazap

So: lots of Pippi/Peppi/Pepe, one Fifi, one Lina so far.
I'm noi sure what her first name is in Japanese, if she has one.


----------



## EmmiLitli

Yeah what I meant to say was that instead of Pippi there´s Lína and instead of Långstrump it's Langsokkur.  And we can pronounce P and B. 
Sorry if this is complicated hehe.


----------



## Flaminius

zazap said:


> So: lots of Pippi/Peppi/Pepe, one Fifi, one Lina so far.
> I'm noi sure what her first name is in Japanese, if she has one.


Japanese reproduced:
長くつ下のピッピ
naga-kutsushita-no Pippi
long-sock-OF Pippi

So, one more for Pippi and one more for socks.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

In Catalan it's *Pippi Calcesllargues *. I see that the Basques call her *Pippi Kaltzaluze*. Could a Basque confirm this?


----------



## María Madrid

Even though everybody under 35 in Spain would say Pippi Calzaslargas, because of the tv series, the first books published in Spanish before the show was aired here in the late 70's were translated as Pippi Mediaslargas (another word meaning stocking as well). You can still find some old editions with that name.

I also remember one song where they sang something like "Soy Pippi Langstrum" with the strongest Spanish accent you can think of... not even close to the right pronunciation of Långstrump. The similarity to "pipí" was solved by clearly stressing the first syllable. Maybe it would be fun to share here the local names for the horse... Lilla Gubben was "Pequeño Tío" (Little Uncle!!!!!) in Spanish. Thank God Herr Nilsson became just Señor Nilsson, the translator wasn't so "creative" in that case. Saludos,


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, she is _Pipi Ŝtrumpolonga_. It's a literal translation of her name from Swedish (Pippi Långstrump). Sven Alexandersson translated Astrid Lindgren’s book from Swedish into Esperanto in 1989. It is available in .pdf format at http://esperanto.luin.nu/eLibrejo/pdf/058-9.


----------



## zazap

Wow, that's interesting! Thanks for this piece of info.


----------



## suslik

*In Estonian:* Pippi Pikksukk (it means Pippi Longstockings)


----------

